# Nikon D3 and D300 manuals downloadable - PDF format



## madali (Dec 2, 2007)

I came across these manuals while searching for detailed info about new Nikons and added to my site. It is a good thing that Nikon USA made these available to everyone, these would give an idea to ones that are considering to buy d3 or d300.

D3 manual

D300 manual


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 2, 2007)

Nikon Knowledge Database... this is where you can find all the manuals or info you want about near any Nikon product.

http://support.nikontech.com/cgi-bin/nikonusa.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=61


----------



## Garbz (Dec 3, 2007)

Errr Canon do exactly the same... This is really nothing new. Just google search "Brand Model-number "manual" " and the first result is nearly always the manual for nearly every camera you can think of.


----------

